# 25 merc need new prop



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

If your talking about Aluminum, watch e-bay for OEM.
Power Tech makes an OEM that would save you some coin.
Never ran a Solas I liked. Power Tech / OEM for me.

If your looking at SS, pretty much the same. Should you be running 13 pitch, it's tough to beat the Mercury Vengeance for the money.


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

I've run a PowerTech 4 blade SS on my 25 for 10 yrs.
runs fast jumps up in no time which my Whipray
Talk to the guys at PT …they'll hook you up 

joe


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I ended up getting a factory merc aluminum prop 
Thanks


----------

